# beardies not eating



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

hi
i bought a couple of baby beardies yesterday,that dont seem to be eating the temps are up at about 90 hot end and 75 cool end,uvb is working am i just beeing paranoid is thisnormal as there i a new enclosure? should i rais the temps abit? any help would be appreciated

mel


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

melmac said:


> hi
> i bought a couple of baby beardies yesterday,that dont seem to be eating the temps are up at about 90 hot end and 75 cool end,uvb is working am i just beeing paranoid is thisnormal as there i a new enclosure? should i rais the temps abit? any help would be appreciated
> 
> mel


You need to raise the basking temps up to 110.
Also how powerful is the UV?


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

uvb is a reptiglow 10 temps just raising now


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

melmac said:


> uvb is a reptiglow 10 temps just raising now


Your UV's fine, how far away is the tube from the dragon?
Ok, low temps can change a beardies eating habits and how active it is dramatically.


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

the tube is on the ceiling but they can get to within 4 inches of the tube they are sitting under it right at this moment,temp in ht end is now 94 and rising,overall there reasonaby active


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

melmac said:


> the tube is on the ceiling but they can get to within 4 inches of the tube they are sitting under it right at this moment,temp in ht end is now 94 and rising,overall there reasonaby active


Honestly mate you need the temps at 110 to 115 at that age, the lower it get then they struggle to digest food and it can cause serious problems.
What wattage basking lamp bulb you got in?


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

if you only got them yesterday, they will be settling in too, so dont worry if their a bit off their food


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

shell2909 said:


> if you only got them yesterday, they will be settling in too, so dont worry if their a bit off their food


 yer the breader just told me that just stressing at the moment i dont wanna hurt the little fellas before ive given them a chance 

What wattage basking lamp bulb you got in?

at the moment i have a 40w reflector in a 3X1.5x1.5 viv should i nip to tesco and get a 60w


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

melmac said:


> yer the breader just told me that just stressing at the moment i dont wanna hurt the little fellas before ive given them a chance
> 
> What wattage basking lamp bulb you got in?
> 
> at the moment i have a 40w reflector in a 3X1.5x1.5 viv should i nip to tesco and get a 60w


Ive got a 100 watt in at the moment.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

melmac said:


> yer the breader just told me that just stressing at the moment i dont wanna hurt the little fellas before ive given them a chance
> 
> What wattage basking lamp bulb you got in?
> 
> at the moment i have a 40w reflector in a 3X1.5x1.5 viv should i nip to tesco and get a 60w


it depends if the temps are rising enough with the 40. if you can get the right temps it should be ok


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Adam W said:


> Ive got a 100 watt in at the moment.


same here, but i have the 100 watt in a 4x2


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

Adam W said:


> Ive got a 100 watt in at the moment.


hi ho hi ho its of to tescos i go lol wil get a biger bulb then
thnks for the help will ry these things and gve them a bit of time


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

so 60w in my smaller viv should b better then


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> same here, but i have the 100 watt in a 4x2


Yeh im using a 4x2 aswell.



melmac said:


> hi ho hi ho its of to tescos i go lol wil get a biger bulb then
> thnks for the help will ry these things and gve them a bit of time





melmac said:


> so 60w in my smaller viv should b better then


Not neccesarily, id try a 100 aswell.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

your looking for atleast 105 mate, 110 preferably just buy the 60 and the 100w see what works best.. I have a 150W and a 60W in mine to get to 105 due to having a cold house and my original basking spot is 3ft above the ground so the heat doesn't really reach.

I hear the reptiglow 10.0 doesn't perform that well, but it will be ok but once it blows get yourself a 12% Arcadia Livefood UK Ltd. from that site they are the best linear tube on the market I believe.


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

ex0tics said:


> your looking for atleast 105 mate, 110 preferably.
> 
> I hear the reptiglow 10.0 doesn't perform that well, but it will be ok but once it blows get yourself a 12% Arcadia Livefood UK Ltd. from that site they are the best linear tube on the market I believe.


Yes arcadia 12% are alot better, ive got one but it seems a waste to get a new tube after he's probably ony used it for a few days. id change to arcadia after the first 6 months if i was him.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Adam W said:


> Yes arcadia 12% are alot better, ive got one but it seems a waste to get a new tube after he's probably ony used it for a few days. id change to arcadia after the first 6 months if i was him.





> I hear the reptiglow 10.0 doesn't perform that well, but it will be ok* but once it blows get yourself a 12% Arcadia* Livefood UK Ltd. from that site they are the best linear tube on the market I believe.


 Already mentioned :lol2:


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks guys so 100w and 60w se how it goes and get arcadia 12 in 6 months as like you say this is a brand new tube lol


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

ex0tics said:


> Already mentioned :lol2:


Yeh they dont blow though do they, they still give out the same amount of visual light, its the UV levels that drop :Na_Na_Na_Na:


melmac said:


> thanks guys so 100w and 60w se how it goes and get arcadia 12 in 6 months as like you say this is a brand new tube lol


Sounds like a plan


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

melmac said:


> thanks guys so 100w and 60w se how it goes and get arcadia 12 in 6 months as like you say this is a brand new tube lol


 sounds great : victory:
You have to think of things like if you haven't got the right equipment - if you don't get it, it hits you in the ass later when you got vet bills.

cheers.


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

thats why im glad ive got this forum lol :notworthy:

thanks for all your advice im sure i will need more but im really happy there lovley little guys have to thank booboo for pretty dragons

mel


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

No Problem : victory:

Make sure to come back for advice or just PM me, I'd be happy to help 

Cheers.


----------



## booboo (Apr 2, 2009)

Your welcome, and you know we are here if you need any advice or help !!!


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

new bulb in i have a 60w in at moment and temps are at 102 hot end and 82 cool end beardies seem happier have been runnin around abit, colours coming out now,there now sitting under uv again still not eaten yet wil keep my eye on them there pooing so they cant be that bad lol

mel


----------



## booboo (Apr 2, 2009)

Great news :2thumb:
Keep us up to date, its always good to hear how the little ones are getting on :flrt:


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

will do and thanks again wil post pics another day :2thumb:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

good to hear.


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

1 baby eaten a locust the other has eaten some dandylion leaf thanks guys for your help im happy now put some pics up on the lizard pics page

:notworthy:


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

melmac said:


> 1 baby eaten a locust the other has eaten some dandylion leaf thanks guys for your help im happy now put some pics up on the lizard pics page
> 
> :notworthy:


Wow thats great, just a slight temperature can make such a difference. Im glad you got them sorted


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Adam W said:


> Wow thats great, just a slight temperature can make such a difference. Im glad you got them sorted


 
like cars... hit the right temp and the engine is firing perfectly!:lol2:


----------



## booboo (Apr 2, 2009)

Great news !!!
look forward to seeing them :2thumb:


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

HABU said:


> like cars... hit the right temp and the engine is firing perfectly!:lol2:


Wow thats a great comparison :no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Adam W said:


> Wow thats a great comparison :no1:


 
might want to wipe your nose there... looks like something's on it...


...:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

HABU said:


> might want to wipe your nose there... looks like something's on it...
> 
> 
> ...:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Huh? Its late you know :crazy:
EDIT:Oh right :devil:


----------

